# Problems with APM



## Sagitarius (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello!
I new in this forums, My name is Alvaro.

My problem is:
Advanced Power System
This is cause the kill of my hard disk of my laptop.
I did try remove of my system.
Not good 
Can I remove apm or disabled in my system?
Please help 
I tried edit the files of FreeBSD manual pages of laptops.
Change YES a NO
Thanks for help sorry my bad english


----------



## trev (Mar 8, 2009)

Comment out the apm device in your kernel config as below and rebuild your kernel.


```
# Power management support (see NOTES for more options)
##device         apm
```

For details of building a custom kernel, see the FreeBSD Handbook.


----------

